# 1968 turn signal switch



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I need to replace mine. I have never done it before but am willing to give it a try. Can anyone explain in detail from the start on how to do this? How does the horn cap come off will I need a steering wheel puller ? I noticed on ebay it appears there are at least 2 differant ones available . my car doesnt have tilt I was told thats a good thing because for some reason the cars with tilt are harder to replace.:confused


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I need to replace the lever. The center cap should just pop off(you do have the wheel with the horn bottons on 2 of the spokes? I'll pull the spoke covers and disconnect the wires. Screws are on the back side of spokes and under cap.), there will be a nut underneath that needs to come off then you will need a puller to get the wheel off. I bought mine at a auto parts store. I believe it's a universal one, 2 bolts screw into the wheel and a center bolt that pushes against the shaft. After that, I'm going to wing it and will keep the camera ready depending how deep I need to go.

I looked into it once when my horns weren't working a couple of years ago, so I'm going off of memory... This is like mine, deluxe wheel.......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-Po...t=Vintage_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------

